# Radeon HD4870 overdrive not working.



## Shelledfade (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay. Card works fine, brand new out of box. I'm in the CCC Advanced, (catalyst control center) For changing options related to the video card.

If I go to ATI Overdrive (where you can set overclocking options and fan speeds) It is all greyed out and I cannot select anything.

The graphics adapter reads:

1. ATI Radeon HD 4800 series [ syncmaster ].

And that is the only graphics adapter available to select. What I'm wondering is if this "syncmaster"?? Is the thing causing the issue where everything is greyed out? Or is it something else... I am not sure.

Basically I just want to be able to Overclock and set the fan speed easily. I've used ASUS Smart doctor in the past and I am not sure if that works with this card or not... But that is mostly what I'm looking for. If anyone has any ideas or solutions:

(any other program that will work with this card) 

(or any ideas about why my ATI overdrive is greyed out)

Any help concerning these issues is much appreciated.


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

right under the dropdown window where it says ATI Raedon HD 4800 series[syncmaster] there is a little square with a picture of a padlock on it. Click on that and it should allow you to play with the settings.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just out of curosity my good fellow ............ why in hades would you think you will benefit from overclocking a 4870 ????????????

there arent any games that can make that card break a sweat therefore what good can possibly come from overclocking it ?

you didnt mention what power supply you are using ........... I hope its a darn good to up the voltage on that puppy!

In your shoes I would be more investigating how to set your ATI profile so you can boost your ATI fan to 75% ........... those cards run as hot as a toaster !


other than that ............ I have said my piece ............ I am addicted to the smell of burning silcon as long as I didnt have to pay for it $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

